# Foundation Mice



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

*She will hopefully be a mom soon.*









~
~
~

*Not for breeding, just a companion for the blue doe.*









~
~
~

*He will hopefully be a dad soon. Bad quality photo, but a semi-decent body conformation. He was adopted from the local rescue. *


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

Also in case you did not know, within the mouse fancy- body conformation is often referred as 'type'.

Here are links you may find useful:
http://www.afrma.org/stdsmse.htm
http://www.afrma.org/type.htm

Good luck!


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

Ah, okay. Thank you!


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

Sold Sascha yesterday (the chocolate companion) she went to a home that needed a live mouse to scent-cover frozen pinkies to entice a tiny baby rat snake. This was probably the best outcome for her because she's by no means a pet mouse and is very feral. :roll: Which is why I breed and never buy from Petco again.

My breeding pair (Der Märchenkönig and Aristocrate du Mal) has reached their full size, about 45g and 35g.



















I will add their offspring to this thread when they're 6 weeks old.


----------

